# Sitting in surge area with no rides



## Brendan23

Hi guys please help.
I can be parked and watch all around me surge up to 3.0 then back down to 1.0 without being offered a rider.
How can I change this?
Thank you


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Ask Uber. They always have a great explaination for it. Customer care is very helpful and happy to assist you in the problem you are having. Oh btw, thank you for being part of Partners how can we assist you? 

Oh sir/mam your in a surge area with non pings coming in? Please drive around. I would like to make sure your app is working correctly...

Ping..... 3x surge or w/e

Now you are 12 miles away again. No surge. What do you do? 

Call Uber support. 

Thank for for being partners with our community, how can we help you? 

Now it’s documented line by line on your account. You chase surge. Good luck with it in the future on getting good shares of surge you see from the riders app now. 

Just what I have seen from experiences here.


----------



## aluber1968

Restart your phone. It helps sometimes. Uber app uses up a lot of memory on your phone.


----------



## ANT 7

LOL.......welcome to Uber.

Ignore surges. If you get a surge trip that's great, but don't go chasing them or worrying about it if you don't.


----------



## losiglow

I'm absolutely convinced that the algorithm Uber uses for surge takes into account a lot more than a simple driver/pax request ratio. Obviously that's a big factor. The biggest probably. But I'm certain that other things are taken into account like time of day, Uber users online, holidays, possibly events, other stuff like that. In other words, if those other factors trigger a surge, but there's not necessarily a whole ton of requests, it could result in the driver just sitting there in a 4X surge. 

The other possibility is that a whole ton of people just ordered rides, then no one else is because the price is too high but it takes Uber a few minutes to drop the price (another part of it's algorithm).


----------



## ANT 7

Sat in a 2.8 surge today for 15 minutes, and watched it slowly cycle it's way down to 1.2 some 30 minutes later. Not one ping.


----------



## No Prisoners

Either you have connection issues or you're seeing a screen that hasn't refreshed. Uber likes to keep surge zones frozen on screen to keep unsuspected drivers in an area. It's just another mind game. 
Nevertheless, doubtful that if it's really surging Uber is ignoring you. When surging uber needs to fill every request asap. If you banked a sticky surge uber doesn't want you to leave the area, so you could use it on a non surge ride. Trust me they're not ignoring you. No one is that important for algorithm to concentrate on anyone when is busy.
Since I don't accept pings without surge, or even with low surges, sometimes I have to logoff the app, because Uber won't stop sending me pings. It's like a nagging cockatoo. I could decline 20 consecutive pings and the algorithm does not care. It's more stupid than my daughter's cat. And believe me that's one dumb animal. 
Uber might put you on timeout, i call it ex wive's silent treatment, when you decline pings outside surging areas. But when surging algorithm will send pings to anyone.


----------



## UberTN

Brendan23 said:


> Hi guys please help.
> I can be parked and watch all around me surge up to 3.0 then back down to 1.0 without being offered a rider.
> How can I change this?
> Thank you


What I have found is I only have to enter the surge area to get surge credit. As soon as I get the credit, I can literally go anywhere and the surge amount is added to my next passenger - even if that is miles away from the original surge. Don't sit around and wait. Your city might be different, but once I figured this out, I started making more money, faster.


----------



## Taksomotor

Yeah, I fell tgat I get a ping sooner once I start moving to a better location.


----------



## UberTN

Most times, I won’t wait more than ten or fifteen minutes before changing locations. Sometimes it’s not the location, but the demand.


----------



## UberTrent9

ANT 7 said:


> Sat in a 2.8 surge today for 15 minutes, and watched it slowly cycle it's way down to 1.2 some 30 minutes later. Not one ping.


I did that a few weeks back in Pasadena, it did nearly the same thing. Surge was just over 2.1, "suddenly" 25 minutes later(after sitting in the middle of the surge) the rate dropped to 1.3. I lold



No Prisoners said:


> I could decline 20 consecutive pings and the algorithm does not care.


 Not true, as ive recently found out when they decided to "restrict/disable" my instant pay for declining "too many trips in one day/ not making a sincere effort to pick up pax" is how it was explained to me.

When i tried appealing, i got a "further incidents could result in deactivation of your account" response.

So now, i cant use IP for whatever length of time they determine, which sucks.

You should consider yourself lucky to have not had either happen to you.


----------



## No Prisoners

UberTrent9 said:


> I did that a few weeks back in Pasadena, it did nearly the same thing. Surge was just over 2.1, "suddenly" 25 minutes later(after sitting in the middle of the surge) the rate dropped to 1.3. I lold
> 
> 
> Not true, as ive recently found out when they decided to "restrict/disable" my instant pay for declining "too many trips in one day/ not making a sincere effort to pick up pax" is how it was explained to me.
> 
> When i tried appealing, i got a "further incidents could result in deactivation of your account" response.
> 
> So now, i cant use IP for whatever length of time they determine, which sucks.
> 
> You should consider yourself lucky to have not had either happen to you.


As an independent contractor Uber will not and cannot deactivate you for not accepting trips. However, if you accept and try to outsmart the system by not moving, running down the clock, or any other tricks, you may be deactivated. The system knows where you are, speed of traveling, directions, traffic conditions. They probably even know when you fart in the car.

I've never even received any type of warnings for not accepting rides. My acceptance ratio is never above 3%. In fact, I've discussed this with Uber and received emails confirming that drivers are not deactivated for acceptance rate. Uber already was sued and lost for this reason. Nevertheless, there are plenty of drivers willing to take whatever pings. Uber does not care whether you accept pings or not. You're not important. 
Uber is not stupid, they always know what you're doing. Sometimes they just look the other way. But trust me, they're aware when drivers try to outsmart the algorithm.


----------



## FLKeys

UberTN said:


> What I have found is I only have to enter the surge area to get surge credit. As soon as I get the credit, I can literally go anywhere and the surge amount is added to my next passenger - even if that is miles away from the original surge. Don't sit around and wait. Your city might be different, but once I figured this out, I started making more money, faster.


Few things to this, it sounds like the OP is still in the old surge market based on the multiplier. If this is the case the surge will not stick like the dollar amount.

The dollar surge will pay more than the dollar amount shown if you get a ride in that surge zone, the pay out will have a surge adjustment in it making it better than the stuck surge amount.

In my market it is very rare to get a surge ride. So in theory the new stick dollar amount is better, for me. I drive through it and get that amount on my next ride. Better than no surge because no rides come through during the surge on the screen.

Keep in mind the stuck surge is only good for the market you picked it up in. If you cross market lines it will stay stuck and not get paid. I picked up a +$2.00 in one market, crossed market lines and did 5 trips and never got paid the +$2.00. It stayed on the screen after each trip. Went back to the market where it stuck later that day and first ping I got paid the stuck $2.00 and then it was off my screen.


----------



## ANT 7

UberTrent9 said:


> I did that a few weeks back in Pasadena, it did nearly the same thing. Surge was just over 2.1, "suddenly" 25 minutes later(after sitting in the middle of the surge) the rate dropped to 1.3. I lol


Or, you'll get a non-surge ping with a pickup 3 miles away outside the surge zone.


----------



## UberTrent9

No Prisoners said:


> As an independent contractor Uber will not and cannot deactivate you for not accepting trips. However, if you accept and try to outsmart the system by not moving, running down the clock, or any other tricks, you may be deactivated. The system knows where you are, speed of traveling, directions, traffic conditions. They probably even know when you fart in the car.
> 
> I've never even received any type of warnings for not accepting rides. My acceptance ratio is never above 3%. In fact, I've discussed this with Uber and received emails confirming that drivers are not deactivated for acceptance rate. Uber already was sued and lost for this reason. Nevertheless, there are plenty of drivers willing to take whatever pings. Uber does not care whether you accept pings or not. You're not important.
> Uber is not stupid, they always know what you're doing. Sometimes they just look the other way. But trust me, they're aware when drivers try to outsmart the algorithm.


Well, i didnt try to "outsmart them", i cancelled a bunch of rides ome night because i was close to running out of gas one instance, then i didnt wait arouns for some dumb, lazy botch, who "demanded i wait for her", despite it being past the 5 minute mark., and another instance where they would be "out in a minute", but werent and went past the 5 minute mark.

Im not turning down otjer trips to wait for them to come out.

I have no reason to make it up, a guy naamed "Taylor" in support, was apparently offended enough by something, so he disabled my instant pay and now i cant use it.


----------



## UberTN

FLKeys said:


> Few things to this, it sounds like the OP is still in the old surge market based on the multiplier. If this is the case the surge will not stick like the dollar amount.
> 
> The dollar surge will pay more than the dollar amount shown if you get a ride in that surge zone, the pay out will have a surge adjustment in it making it better than the stuck surge amount.
> 
> In my market it is very rare to get a surge ride. So in theory the new stick dollar amount is better, for me. I drive through it and get that amount on my next ride. Better than no surge because no rides come through during the surge on the screen.
> 
> Keep in mind the stuck surge is only good for the market you picked it up in. If you cross market lines it will stay stuck and not get paid. I picked up a +$2.00 in one market, crossed market lines and did 5 trips and never got paid the +$2.00. It stayed on the screen after each trip. Went back to the market where it stuck later that day and first ping I got paid the stuck $2.00 and then it was off my screen.


So far, the surge amount has been applied to my next trip, regardless of the actual pick up point. Either I have misunderstood what you mean by "market", or it is different here. Either way, every extra dollar helps.


----------



## FLKeys

UberTN said:


> So far, the surge amount has been applied to my next trip, regardless of the actual pick up point. Either I have misunderstood what you mean by "market", or it is different here. Either way, every extra dollar helps.


By market I mean areas listed as separate markets by Uber. If I drive from the Florida Keys into Miami I leave one market and enter another market. Each market has or could have different rates and requirements. So a sticky I pick up in Miami will not be paid in the Florida Keys. If I travel back to Miami it will be paid on the next ping as long as it was still stuck there.


----------



## Ssgcraig

Brendan23 said:


> Hi guys please help.
> I can be parked and watch all around me surge up to 3.0 then back down to 1.0 without being offered a rider.
> How can I change this?
> Thank you


LOL, you still have a multiplier. One good thing about the flat surge, when you drive through it you're guaranteed the amount on your next ping. My drive home from day job is 35 miles, sometimes I drive through a good $10.00 surge and won't get a ping until I get home, but I still get that $10.00.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

UberTrent9 said:


> I did that a few weeks back in Pasadena, it did nearly the same thing. Surge was just over 2.1, "suddenly" 25 minutes later(after sitting in the middle of the surge) the rate dropped to 1.3. I lold
> 
> 
> Not true, as ive recently found out when they decided to "restrict/disable" my instant pay for declining "too many trips in one day/ not making a sincere effort to pick up pax" is how it was explained to me.
> 
> When i tried appealing, i got a "further incidents could result in deactivation of your account" response.
> 
> So now, i cant use IP for whatever length of time they determine, which sucks.
> 
> You should consider yourself lucky to have not had either happen to you.


Were you cherry picking, leaving the kaka for the rest of us to drive? No issues, Uber will give us those rides once they deactivate you. That's how it works now.


----------



## UberTrent9

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Were you cherry picking, leaving the kaka for the rest of us to drive? No issues, Uber will give us those rides once they deactivate you. That's how it works now.


Nope, never got 1 ping...not 1.


----------



## losiglow

I've had times where I get ping after ping after ping without any surge. Like one every 5 seconds where I'm turning them all down because they're not in the area I want to go or something like that. Then on the flip side, I've been in surge with no pings whatsoever. It's weird but it happens.


----------



## Ssgcraig

losiglow said:


> I've had times where I get ping after ping after ping without any surge. Like one every 5 seconds where I'm turning them all down because they're not in the area I want to go or something like that. Then on the flip side, I've been in surge with no pings whatsoever. It's weird but it happens.


i would see it all the time with the multiplier, sit in a 2X surge and not get a ping. They wait. Now wit the flat surge, just driving through it guarantees the surge amount on next ping. Sometimes they screw you with the next ping being a 45+.


----------



## Tom Oldman

Brendan23 said:


> Hi guys please help.
> I can be parked and watch all around me surge up to 3.0 then back down to 1.0 without being offered a rider.
> How can I change this?
> Thank you


Close and reopen the app or refresh it. But if you have already X-amount of $ to be added to your next trip, you should keep your app online. But you still can close and open the app without going offline depending on the OS on your phone (Apple or Android.)

It would be a good idea to get to know your app and all options in it when you're not working. Familiarize yourself with both apps; uber and lyft.

Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## Ubermcbc

Brendan23 said:


> Hi guys please help.
> I can be parked and watch all around me surge up to 3.0 then back down to 1.0 without being offered a rider.
> How can I change this?
> Thank you


As far as i know, this kind of crap going on since 2015. Just to take out the ants from their ant hole.


----------



## itendstonight

ANT 7 said:


> LOL.......welcome to Uber.
> 
> Ignore surges. If you get a surge trip that's great, but don't go chasing them or worrying about it if you don't.


National airport last night was surging hard at 930 pm! I was only 5 mins away, just dropped in Crystal City. Only 5 drivers in queue at the time. Not 5 mins later as I drive past the lot (I hate DCA, rather go to IAD) the surge is dead, with 100 drivers in the lot and no room for more cars! Killed the surge instantly haha


----------



## Jessku

UberTrent9 said:


> Well, i didnt try to "outsmart them", i cancelled a bunch of rides ome night because i was close to running out of gas one instance, then i didnt wait arouns for some dumb, lazy botch, who "demanded i wait for her", despite it being past the 5 minute mark., and another instance where they would be "out in a minute", but werent and went past the 5 minute mark.
> 
> Im not turning down otjer trips to wait for them to come out.
> 
> I have no reason to make it up, a guy naamed "Taylor" in support, was apparently offended enough by something, so he disabled my instant pay and now i cant use it.


I think there is a difference between declining a request and canceling a ride.


----------



## Hornplayer

My favorite Uber stunt is when they turn an area of the map orange to indicate there's a surge there. I head in that direction, arrive in 5 to 10 minutes, just in time to see the orange disappear. No more surge.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Hornplayer said:


> My favorite Uber stunt is when they turn an area of the map orange to indicate there's a surge there. I head in that direction, arrive in 5 to 10 minutes, just in time to see the orange disappear. No more surge.


That is precisely the intent of the ruse.


----------



## Ubermcbc

kc ub'ing! said:


> That is precisely the intent of the ruse.


Welcome to the upfront pricing scam. 100% surge dove goes straight to the top managements. You didn't watch the recent news, Dara got a 45 Million payday. Sounds about right. 1.5 years legal looting pays off real nice.


----------



## Lyftmeister

I'll tell you what the problem is. It's called "fake surge". I don't know how many hundreds of screenshots I have of this, where just as others have noted here, I was in the area the whole time, yet never got a surge request. I say it's Uber BSing the drivers.

Someone mentioned not getting the surge pricing, unless you're in the surge area at time of request. I can attest that did not use to be the case, but it does appear that way now.

It's so fake, besides being in surge areas without any request, nowadays, I can be driving towards a really high surge area, just bordering or entering the area, yet I get a request a lot further away from my actual spot. The location for the request is outside the surge area, usually in opposite direction, and a lot further from me than I am to the surge area. WTF?!

This is what I am hoping for: is that one day someone can find a lawyer willing to take up this matter and file one helluva class action lawsuit against Uber for these fake surges. Everyone needs to take screenshots when you're near/in surge areas. it captures the time on the phone and a sequence of them shows how long you were in/near the area.


----------



## Ubermcbc

Lyftmeister said:


> I'll tell you what the problem is. It's called "fake surge". I don't know how many hundreds of screenshots I have of this, where just as others have noted here, I was in the area the whole time, yet never got a surge request. I say it's Uber BSing the drivers.
> 
> Someone mentioned not getting the surge pricing, unless you're in the surge area at time of request. I can attest that did not use to be the case, but it does appear that way now.
> 
> It's so fake, besides being in surge areas without any request, nowadays, I can be driving towards a really high surge area, just bordering or entering the area, yet I get a request a lot further away from my actual spot. The location for the request is outside the surge area, usually in opposite direction, and a lot further from me than I am to the surge area. WTF?!
> 
> This is what I am hoping for: is that one day someone can find a lawyer willing to take up this matter and file one helluva class action lawsuit against Uber for these fake surges. Everyone needs to take screenshots when you're near/in surge areas. it captures the time on the phone and a sequence of them shows how long you were in/near the area.


Or the drivers can start uploading those screenshot on social media and tag guber and gryft.


----------

